# YOU'RE ALL BRILLIANT!



## Airfix9 (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure if this should go in this forum, but I just wanted to say "THANK YOU" for all the help that you lot continue to give me as I learn how to program in VB!  

I always seem to find the answer to my questions without ever having to ask them (I prefer to use the search function as it generally provides what I am looking for).  I am, however, aware that working this way doesn't give me the chance to thank you all, so I'm doing that here and now...

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## patrickmuldoon99 (Aug 24, 2006)

You're not wrong mate

I'd like to add my thanks to the people on this board, such a useful little tool for VBA programmers the world over.


----------



## pliskers (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll echo that.  I have been posting queries over the last few months and have never been disappointed.  Someone always has the answer, and as a result I have automated the majority of the processes I was doing manually, saving hours of time per week.  This board is AWESOME, thanks to the knowledge of the experts and their eagerness to help others with their knowledge.  Mr Excel rules!


----------



## chuf (Aug 24, 2006)

Ditto. 

The advice on here has probably saved us all many sleepless nights, boring days and grey hairs. 

many thanks for you all for your friendly forum.


----------



## JamieDuncan (Aug 24, 2006)

I have not been around here long, and only programming vba for not much longer, and due to the vast amount of info in the archive along with replies to my own posts, its fast becoming a second language to me.

Many thanks to all


----------



## riaz (Sep 1, 2006)

I joined the board too late to avoid the gray hairs, but other than that, I second every single sentiment expressed so far.

Somewhere, there is a reward waiting for all you good Samaritans.

Thank you.


----------



## whiteghost (Sep 4, 2006)

my hair divorced me and left....if only i had found this board eaqrlier...things might have been different!!


----------



## Oorang (Sep 12, 2006)

Well remember 50% of hair marriages end in divorce. Count yourself lucky it didn't take the house


----------



## riaz (Sep 13, 2006)

I found a shampoo for fine flyaway hair, which was fine until it flew away.


----------



## onlyadrafter (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello,

Which was it?

Wash & Go?


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 13, 2006)

WARNING:
THIS THREAD HAS BEEN HIJACKED BY BAD HAIR PUNS!


----------



## JamieDuncan (Sep 13, 2006)

Who is this BAD HAIR PUNS and what does he want with this thread???


----------



## gingerafro (Sep 13, 2006)

BAD HAIR PUNS will soon be challenging Greg Truby for the title of 'Champion Digressor'.

FWIW, being ginger means the grey shows up more and Grecian2000 doesn't have an adequate colour match.


----------



## Airfix9 (Sep 13, 2006)

So, anyway.....


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 13, 2006)

Airfix9,
  Don't get us wrong, we do appreciate the sentiment.(The hounds tend to get loose in the lounge sometimes)  I've never had the opportunity to give you a hand yet, but when the time comes, it's nice to know that the help will be valued.  I'm sure all the members who have helped you out have read this post, and gotten some pleasure from it.

Cal


----------



## Airfix9 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah, don't mind - just thought it would be funny!

Thanks for the sentiment, though.  Off on a VB course next week - REALLY looking forward to it.  Up until now, I have been creating using my own nous (record, read, adapt).  Can't wait to start doing my own stuff...


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 13, 2006)

> BAD HAIR PUNS will soon be challenging Greg Truby for the title of 'Champion Digressor'.
> -gingerafro



Pphhhttt - the dude isn't even ranked - and I've never seen him at any of our international competitions... I ain't skeered....


----------



## riaz (Sep 13, 2006)

> FWIW, being ginger means the grey shows up more and Grecian2000 doesn't have an adequate colour match.


I tried Grecian 2000, but gave up when I started to look like a 2000 year old geek -- er, Greek.


----------



## Airfix9 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ah well: hair today, gone tomorrow...


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 14, 2006)

AGGGHHHHH!  That one actually caused physically pain.


----------

